# A question about shop heat



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Here in SE Tennessee it gets reasonably cold in the winter. I think it was mid 20s this morning here.

My shop is in a walk-out basement with 2 garage doors so when it gets real cold outside it only gets down to about 50 or so.

i really only need to bring the temp up about 15+/- degrees as I see it.

My shop is approximately 26' x 30'.

I found a small propane heater at HD but worry about sawdust combustion, albeit perhaps unfounded.

So I look to all the knowledgable folks here on LJ for some sound advice.

What say you jocks?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm in North Fla, so it dont get real cold, but I have always used a 60,000 btu kerosene fired heater… have had no problems so far, just make sure you have enough fresh air to prevent carbon monoxide posioning
Mine looks like this….


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I use a propane heater that mounts on top of the tank. As long as it is at least 40, it keeps me comfortable in shirt sleeves in my shop. Any colder and I stay inside the house. LOL Set it on one end of the shop and use a small fan on low to circulate the warm air.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i have a gas forced air heater in the corner of my shop, the thing runs like a champ, it has to it only got to 9 degrees outside today.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Wood magazine has a special issue "Best-Ever Home Shop Ideas" and it has some very good info on shop heating. It covers all the different types of heaters and gives a breakdown on pros and cons for each type and
covers the pros and cons of fuel types. I believe I got it at Lowe's.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have my shop under the garage since I have a walkout basement too. I use a Modine forced air gas heater. Its the Hotdawg. It works great.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Being you are in a basement is there the possibility of tapping into the homes heating and cooling? If you have forced air it would be a fairly simple process. I dont know what systems you have available for home heating and cooling but you might look there.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Dan,

what type of ventilation do you use , if any?


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I have hot water heat in the floor, it works great, you can sit on the floor and your butt doesn't get cold, I use a boiler in another room, so I don't have to worry about saw dust combustion.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

If your furnace is in the basement you can always cut another duct into existing ductwork and run a register. If you run propane heat make sure you have it properly vented.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Scott, There is enough air leakage around the doors and my DC is outside and draws air out of the shop. Ventalation has never been an issue.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Dan, Any concern with sawdust combustion?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

None, I keep it at one end and use my DC, don't have much loose dust anytime.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i heat with a wood stove…the one reason is that i can always get some wood to put in there…no matter what is happeneing in the world…..gas prices can shoot out the window…and i dont care…and i love the way a wood stove makes the shop smell…reminds me of my alaska days…...and i can cook on it if i prefere


----------



## woodnewbee (Nov 23, 2009)

building me a small shop and want heat in the floor (hot wate) so glad to hear someone else has. wife is not in favor but seems simplest as no heater taking up room or combustion issues. besides here in nebraska it does get a bit cold. my father-in-law has an infrared heater and it seems to work just fine.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I'd like to have a wood stove, but I have a propane heater at the ceiling like a service station. It goes through a lot of propane if I kick it on.

So I've got a Tyvek suit that I put on that really keeps me warm. Today it was 30 outside and 50 in the shop without heat. The wood pile keeps it warm.

I only turn on the heater if I'm going to be in there over a couple of hours. I do put the heat on (Electric baseboard) in the bathroom. I don't like a cold seat on my seat.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey karson..in alaska we put down a foam seat over…its never cold…cut one out of a sheet of the blue foam board and glue it on to the old one…....its warm right away…..just a suggestion…..


----------



## davo (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the owens corning garage kit, at Lowes online. R8 works good. I use the Faranheit 220v heater I got from Northern tools, it is a 5000 watt version, they have a bigger one. Saturday it was 26 here in Texas and I managed to get the 2 car garage to 71.


----------



## gundog007 (Dec 6, 2009)

rockytop, i have the same problem in my shop. It's under my garage in my house. I go through a ton of propane in the winter. I have three of those Mr Heaters that mount on top of a 20lb. propane cylinder. There has to be a better, more cost efficient way to heat a space such as this, without breaking the bank.


----------



## JasonWhite (Mar 4, 2009)

I installed a pellet stove a couple of weeks ago. Pricey, but best decision I ever made. Auto-feeding hopper and can be connected to a regular room thermostat. A bag of pellets costs me $5-7 and will last me all day (and probably longer once I get the shop insulated). It has a fresh air inlet, though I don't think it's technically a "sealed combustion" unit.

Jason


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I had a forced air ceiling mount furnace that ran off of propane for a few years. It worked fine but propane is too expensive. I switched to a wood burning antique potbelly stove and haven't looked back. With a fan behind it I keep my shop toasty warm and I get my firewood for free, so it's very cost effective.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Woodnewbee, if you go with the floor heat you won't regret it, it is the most even heat you can get, no cold spots, I can open my overhead door to bring in lumber and after closing it you don't even notice it was open in just a couple of minutes


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have in the past used a Mr. Heater Portable Buddy heater. Mr. Heater claims effective heat for ~200 sq ft, however my garage, at more like 360 sq ft gets nice and toasty. I can average 70 degrees in the shop after 10 minutes with outside temps in the mid 20s.

They make a bigger model, that has a blower fan that helps move the heated air out as well…

I like these heaters a LOT because of their safety features, tipover and low oxygen shut offs and all…

No problems with sawdust, but then again, even though my shop isn't operating room clean, it IS reasonably dust free. Lots of dust collection and air cleaning going on here though…


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

I use a 220 V wall heater, a portable electric space heater if it isn't too cold and if it's just me and the brothers out there having a lobster boil I use a kerosene heater and a bottle of Fireball.


----------



## Kugel (Jun 12, 2009)

I would suggest that you NOT tap into the existing forced air system that heats the rest of your house as some have suggested above. This will spread sawdust throughout your entire house, even if you have excellent dust collection in your shop. If you must tap into your existing heating system you should purchase and install multiple HEPA air filters for the duct work (in additoin to the filters in your furnace) and make sure they are easily accessable for routine cleaning….


----------

